# Feeding help...



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd start by feeding according to the label. Each food is slightly different. Then adjust according to how hungry he seems, how much weight he seems to be gaining, etc.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually I find the majority of times the label tells you to feed a lot more than you should. Feeding 3 times a day at that age is good.

My opinion, you should switch foods. I'm not a fan of Purina, he should be on a Large Breed Puppy food. There are many good foods out there, look in the feed stores and see what is available.


----------



## Goldensforever (May 26, 2005)

The time and amounts you are feeding sound good, but not too sure about the Purina. Feeding a premium dog food like Canidae will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there a reason your adding water to his kibble? The reason I ask is because the dry kibble will help too keep his teeth clean, especially if he is a slow eater. Not neccessary to moisten the food at 14 weeks of age.

Feeding 3 times a day is good.

By the way, Samson is a handsome boy.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess I moisten his food because I've read places that its okay. I usually give him half wet and then half dry. I used to think he liked the wet better, but lately he's eating the dry better....

We are still looking for a better food. I thought we were doing good with Purina.....but now you guys have made me feel guilty. And he didn't really like Iams, which is the brand my wife wanted to give him. Fortunately, I didn't get the 40 pound bag of Purina....

Rick


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I fed Eagle Pack LBP up till 11 months, then moved my golden over too PMI Exclusive in the red bag. I've been very happy with both. Not had a single problem on either kibbles.

Good luck on whatever you decide on! There's quite a few out there to go for.


----------



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

Im feeding my 9 week old puppy Purina Puppy Chow for Large Breed dogs.

The label on the bag recommends a 75lbs or less dog between the age of 8 weeks to 3 months should recieve 3/4 to 1-1/4 cup a day.

I break up the feeding into 3 portions; 7:00, 2:00 and 5:00 with water cut of at 6 or 7. With a handfull of food for each portion that equals to a cup, +- some.

Now my pup is inhaling his food. It is gone within 3 minutes.

Are you sure GR's should be feed up to 10-20 minutes? Or am I feeding my dog too little.

BTW, here is the chart I am following:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

NorCal Andy said:


> Are you sure GR's should be feed up to 10-20 minutes? Or am I feeding my dog too little.


That's what all the books say. I look at the same chart as you (basically....maybe mines a little different because it's not large breed Purina). But I've been reading it wrong. I thought that was per serving, not per day. So I'm overfeeding, which might be why he's not finishes his meals.

Samson isn't fat. But he definitely looks like he's gonna be a big dog height-wise.

Rick


----------



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

End your quote with a [/quote]

At first, I also thought it was per serving because in my case, you divide a cup of kibble into 1/3 cup portions for the day. Thats not very much at all!

On a side note, Purina is not good?!?!? I bought a 40 pound sac with encouragement from my breeder saying it is fine.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

But you said Purina for large breed though, right? That's different than what I use. I just use the regular Purina One Puppy Chow, and they told me to find a large breed brand.

Lately, Samson wasn't eating all of his food. And I thought that meant he didn't like it. But if I'm giving him that much over what he should have, no wonder.


----------



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah, Im using Large Breed


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

This food thing bugs me. Now I know that if the main ingredient is "chicken byproduct meal" we could be talking about chicken legs...which commensense would dictate that nutrients would be unstable. First ingredient as "Chicken" or "chicken meal" is more stable as it contains a certain amount of actual meat. 
But I also know certain nutrition criteria has to be met by all brands.
And dang it....I have a history of feeding my past dogs (non-purebreds) with the cheapo stuff and they lived long, healthy and looked great.
So have there been any real studies done on whether a dog is adversely affected by eating "byproduct meal"? Or is this purely an individual thing that owners notice?


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Where we live there is a large fairgrounds.(I mean HUGE, 1,100 acreshttp://www.gnfa.com/). They have dog shows quite often, all kinds of breeds including Goldens only shows.It wonderful to see so many of one breed all at once.
When they hit town they show up with everything from old vans to 1/2 millon dollar motor homes.
Within a day of them hitting town,you can't find a bag of Purina (any type) within 25 miles.The local walmart orders triple the normal amount for dog show weeks and can't keep it on the shelves.All the other brands are still there,so Purina must be OK.
We switch out every 6 months or so and rotate through different brands.The furkids like the change.
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And besides that, Purina has been around A LONG time. So you'd think they're doing something right....

Rick


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie was on the iams puppy food , but she was always hungry, so our vet had us change her food to Eukanuba large breed, she is doing much better on this and she eats 2 times a day about 2 1/2 cups a day


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah....Samson didn't like the Iams. He would never finish.....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Our kids are allergic to the corn, and possibly wheat. So I have to read labels, otherwise I fight itchy skin and ear problems. 

Jenna eats Nutro Large Breed Lamb & Rice. She has 4 cups daily but still acts hungry all the time. 

Brandy needs a special diet to lower her urinary pH, but otherwise did very well on the Nutro too.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Purina One - LBP food feeding chart:

Purina.ca

** I am assuming I would feed 1/3 for morning, lunch and dinner. **

Sometimes these labels are soo darn confusing!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

What do you look for in the ingredients on the feeding chart. I mean what are the best ingredients and how should they be in order on the back of the bag?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> What do you look for in the ingredients on the feeding chart. I mean what are the best ingredients and how should they be in order on the back of the bag?


This is all depending on who you talk too and their philosophy...because I think it really boils down to opinion and not facts. 

I go with Purina...may change to Iams after the research I discovered from a food debate on another forum. I have more trust in those companies even though the first or second ingredient is often "corn".

If you lookup the innova site and look at those ingredients...they would be ideal for the people who align with the "holistic" type of philosophy and don't have faith in the mainstream food. 

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=product-detail&pxsl=//product[@id='1252']

Hope the link work.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My philosophy is go with works best for you and your dog....I do use the Innova
(holistic food) but I wasnt looking for this type food...Maggie is picky and this is the only food she eats...Its not for everyone...it is very high in calories and they can pack on the weight fast..... But All of mine are very active and they are right at the correct weight there suppose to be at


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> My philosophy is go with works best for you and your dog....I do use the Innova
> (holistic food) but I wasnt looking for this type food...Maggie is picky and this is the only food she eats...Its not for everyone...it is very high in calories and they can pack on the weight fast..... But All of mine are very active and they are right at the correct weight there suppose to be at


Well, I say philosophy only because it is up to the standard of "that" philosophy so its a good example to use. I don't mean to say that only people who have that philosophy buy it....its universal I'm sure. My mouth starts watering everytime I read those ingredients.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Well, I say philosophy only because it is up to the standard of "that" philosophy so its a good example to use. I don't mean to say that only people who have that philosophy buy it....its universal I'm sure. My mouth starts watering everytime I read those ingredients.


Cyndi..... I knew what you were saying ..... Dh's friend was reading the label and goes.. all we have to do is add water and we have everything we need in our daily meal in one serving...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I guess it doesnt matter. I will just keep the pup on Purina One Large Breed.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Booker is now 16 weeks. Was to the vet a few days ago and she says he's a perfect weight...32 pounds. He eats 1 1/4 cups of Iams large breed puppy food with a little water mixed in (he drinks the water first before eating so the food doesn't have a chance to get soft lol). He eats at 9:00 - 3:00 and 9:00.. so far so good


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

oops sorry..that's 1 1/4 cups 3 times a day


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I guess it doesnt matter. I will just keep the pup on Purina One Large Breed.


You go with what works.......I have had several dogs do well on Purina and some that didnt...I think once you get Katie and have her on it for a while you will know if its best for her or not


----------

